# where,s all the blue tank bike at



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

let,s see them


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 7, 2017)

Rattle canned but it's blue


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

yes sir it is blue


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's my Schwinn Blue Panther.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Here's my Schwinn Blue Panther. View attachment 448020



all man I love that so nice nice nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 448029



dam mike is that your,s that,s bad ass


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 448030



O  YA super nice is it original


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> dam mike is that your,s that,s bad ass



Belongs to my girl. Still in the box


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> O  YA super nice is it original



No...been redone, but pretty darn nicely.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 448029



you,v got some bad ass shi#@$%$^&^% man right on


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> you,v got some bad ass shi#@$%$^&^% man right on



Meh...just chick bikes


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Meh...just chick bikes



ya but I thank chick bikes are cool too half of my bike ,s are girls,s bike  :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's one I just bought and a 64 American


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

Girls Phantom. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

Wife's 50 Panther. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 7, 2017)

My wife has 7 blue schwinns as of right now. Lol... this is her favorite a Schwinn built Chicago cycle supply Cadillac. ...


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> My wife has 7 blue schwinns as of right now. Lol... this is her favorite a Schwinn built Chicago cycle supply Cadillac. ...
> 
> View attachment 448075



hall ya I like that bike


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 7, 2017)

ANOTHER BLUE TANK BIKE!  1995 BLUE PHANTOM!

 !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 7, 2017)

My only blue bike


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 7, 2017)

Colson





View attachment 448155


----------



## None (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2017)

38 Scout


----------



## partsguy (Apr 8, 2017)

*Don't step on my blue suede tires...*


----------



## Tony M (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2017)

mike j said:


> 38 Scout
> 
> View attachment 448164



Don't see too many blue snap/screw tank Colsons. Nice


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 8, 2017)

Kind of mirroring Ron's    63 Americans and 61 Panther


----------



## miskeeta (Apr 8, 2017)

one more


----------



## Princeton (Apr 8, 2017)

I told someone at work I was into old bikes,and a couple of days later he gave me this Schwinn...free....told me it's been sitting in his family's garage since the early sixties.....'48 DX....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 448158 View attachment 448159



What is that bike in the lower photo Desireé?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2017)

My '48 Rollfast


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 8, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Here's my Schwinn Blue Panther. View attachment 448020



This is my favorite color combo on the Panthers, Awesome bike dude!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 8, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> This is my favorite color combo on the Panthers, Awesome bike dude!!



Thanks . It's cool bike .


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 8, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ANOTHER BLUE TANK BIKE!  1995 BLUE PHANTOM!View attachment 448130 !



Wes, That is the only blue one i have ever seen! Very cool...


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 8, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Kind of mirroring Ron's    63 Americans and 61 Panther
> 
> View attachment 448441
> 
> View attachment 448442



SWEET looking pair right there...


----------



## None (Apr 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> What is that bike in the lower photo Desireé?




JC Higgins Jetflow


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 448158 View attachment 448159



I like your living room!


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

I like blue. This 41 Carnival lived here for a lil' while....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ANOTHER BLUE TANK BIKE!  1995 BLUE PHANTOM!View attachment 448130 !



I think you meant 1955 Wes!


----------



## iceman (Apr 9, 2017)

Daily rider, Sheby of some sort. I do not know the year or model. Great riding bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> JC Higgins Jetflow



Thanks, it looks lovely.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 9, 2017)

'40 Dayton National
'48 Huffman
'50 Dayton dial your ride


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's one I used to own. The new owner thinks its green though, Ha ha!


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2017)

A couple of blue girls


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Surprised Mark hasn't posted the last word in blue tank bikes! Here are a couple of mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## iceman (Apr 10, 2017)

Another one FIRESTONE SUPER CRUISER


----------



## mrg (Apr 10, 2017)

Another old blue girl


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 1, 2020)

Any more blue ones out there


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 2, 2020)

1948 Monark Super Deluxe. The bike is a complete Survivor, except for grips!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

I got this one back...'41 Autocycle with dual drums. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I got this one back...'41 Autocycle with dual drums. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1259244
> 
> ...



Yeah that Bike is sick So cool in that two-tone blue I love that bike sweet indeed


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## sccruiser (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2020)

Nothing rare but it is a nice original ....


----------



## 1motime (Sep 2, 2020)

Small & Blue


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2020)

A really clean Columbia.......


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 2, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 448018



Oh my gosh! What is this? I love the curves.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Oh my gosh! What is this? I love the curves.



‘38 Twin Flex by Huffman. Here's my pair. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Another Huffman with a blue tank--my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 2, 2020)

Here is my 39 Elgin long tank  with the toolbox tank ..


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Rat Pilot (Sep 2, 2020)

My daughter’s 2 tone blue Lady Higgy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 2, 2020)

My blue B6, first old bike I bought.  Think it was 5 or 6 years ago.  Sold it at the Ohio swap.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 2, 2020)

Here’s a blue one I picked up Not to long ago


----------



## Dave K (Sep 2, 2020)

...


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 2, 2020)

My blue 41 Colson Flying Ace.


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2020)

would this qualify as a tank bike ?lol............


----------



## Dave K (Sep 2, 2020)

Blue and rust


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 2, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's a 56 Spitfire I built 30+ yrs ago, I added some options and painted a tank for this OG bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2020)

mrg said:


> Here's a 56 Spitfire I built 30+ yrs ago, I added some options and painted a tank for this OG bike.View attachment 1259780
> View attachment 1259779




I just learned something in another thread a few minutes ago. If you go by what was said, that Spitfire would be considered a fake.


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2020)

What thread? fake what?, it's a one yr only 56 straight bar middleweight that I optioned/upgraded a little, that's what we did in the 80's.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2020)

mrg said:


> What thread? fake what?, it's a one yr only 56 straight bar middleweight that I optioned/upgraded a little, that's what we did in the 80's.



Just kidding around while I was still laughing after my learning session. 








						For the 'book smart' or literate among you, here is 1941 Schwinn that is....well.........Red. | Project Rides
					

Fun Build from correct and all original parts restore of prewar Schwinn BA 607 for a  fellow collector in So Cal.   Parts came from a variety of bikes and sources,  from swap meets to online purchases....all to combine in the recipe that fit the bill for this restoration.  2 Tone red with gold...




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------

